# Chimney flashing job



## sqzdog (Feb 28, 2021)

I just had my roof replaced by a general contractor and I am attaching pictures of the chimney flashing job that was done. I had leaks prior to this so I was really pushing the importance of properly flashing the chimney. I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I know what to think. That looks like s*^t. Will it leak? Don't know, but possibly. Maybe the regular flashing guy called in sick that day.


----------



## Richa913 (Jan 2, 2021)

That looks horrible and the reality is, if the finished product is that bad there is a good chance the seal is no good either. It should be redone even if its just for piece of mind because if its lettings water in you could have some major issues in years to come.


----------



## sqzdog (Feb 28, 2021)

roofermann said:


> I know what to think. That looks like s*^t. Will it leak? Don't know, but possibly. Maybe the regular flashing guy called in sick that day.


Well, well, well. You were right. First heavy rain and it leaked and destroyed an antique end table. Contractor sent the same guy back out that flashed it originally and he applied Lexel sealant to the seams. 

Today it rained again, and guess what? Roof is leaking. 

I paid a ton of money to have my sunroom remodeled and roof done. I feel like I should hire a professional "flasher" and bill the general contractor. I have a good relationship with the contractor but he obviously has no one on his crew that is skilled in flashing. I can't risk more damage for them to keep applying sealant. 

Thoughts?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

sqzdog said:


> Well, well, well. You were right. First heavy rain and it leaked and destroyed an antique end table. Contractor sent the same guy back out that flashed it originally and he applied Lexel sealant to the seams.
> 
> Today it rained again, and guess what? Roof is leaking.
> 
> ...


Time to tear out what's there and go back with new, proper flashing installed by somebody that knows what they are doing.


----------



## sqzdog (Feb 28, 2021)

roofermann said:


> Time to tear out what's there and go back with new, proper flashing installed by somebody that knows what they are doing.


Thank you. Looks like that's what he's going to do. He's been very responsive.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

sqzdog said:


> Thank you. Looks like that's what he's going to do. He's been very responsive.


That's good news, glad you have a contractor willing to address your legitimate complaint. Post some pics of the new please.


----------

